# meals-slow or fast eater?



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Whenever I feed my boy RMB it takes him sometimes 15 minutes to eat them. He does like them frozen vs thawed (this is ok, right?) . It's almost like he doesn't want the meal to end because he enjoys it so much & is completely engaged in the whole process. I'm sure every dog has their own way but he likes to take the whole piece & put in his mouth and crunch, crunch the bones into little pieces, then spits it out and starts to take away the meat, holding it with his paws, then starts to swallow the bone. A friend also feeds raw and her girl just chows down, no messing around! I was just wondering


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Koda eats her Blue Buffalo quickly, but when I give her raw (kibble in am, raw in pm) she takes her time. Sometimes she even lays down to eat.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Whiskey is like that. He almost caresses his food while he eats. 
Wiva on the other hand is a monster. She rips, shreds, tears till the piece is small enough and gulps it down in seconds. She takes 2-3 mins to eat while Whiskey takes a good 10-15mins even though his bite strength is far greater than Wiva's.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

One word: wolf!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh, and watching him eat makes me realize he uses a lot of bite inhibition when he gators me. I get wide eyed as he crushes a chicken neck or foot as if it were a Cheeto!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> One word: wolf!


Same!

I get told all the time my GSD looks like a wolf because he's a bicolour, but man oh man does he eat like one! He'll sit nice and calmly but stand back because he pounces on that bowl! I can take it away and stick my hand in there and pet him and pull his ears without any reaction, but those kibbles are GONE in a matter of less then a minute


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Sunflowers said:


> Oh, and watching him eat makes me realize he uses a lot of bite inhibition when he gators me. I get wide eyed as he crushes a chicken neck or foot as if it were a Cheeto!


I actually think this is another benefit to feeding raw, espically to puppies because they get to do what they love best, chew! I think it satisfies the urge to chew on table legs,etc..well sometimes. lol


----------



## Tankin (Feb 7, 2012)

It depends on how frozen the food is. If it's completely thawed, he will eat it in just a few bites (I like hearing the bone crunching, I know its weird). Sometimes I'll leave it partially frozen and he'll take it out of his bowl, lay down in the yard, and lick it till it thaws, usually takes him about 10 minutes.


----------

